

What learning cursive really taught me - prostoalex
http://qz.com/410854/what-learning-penmanship-really-taught-me/

======
DanBC
This article talks around the point of what we need to teach children: write
legibly; write fast.

Different systems prioritise different things. Briem looks nice until you see
how it looks if you're writing really fast - all those zigs and zags blend in.

I'm not sure optimizing for attractive hand-writing is a good idea.

If you're interested in this kind of thing you might like this ridiculously
over-priced book: [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handwriting-Twentieth-Century-
Rosema...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handwriting-Twentieth-Century-Rosemary-
Sassoon/dp/0415178827)

